# peptide help



## Ruturaj (Apr 7, 2011)

I want some help to choose
which cjc is good?
CJC 1295 With DAC
CJC 1293 -2mg (receptor)- GRF 1-29
which ghrp is good?
GHRP 2
GHRP 6
Impamorelin


----------



## Nirvana (Apr 7, 2011)

Ruturaj said:


> I want some help to choose
> which cjc is good?
> CJC 1295 With DAC
> CJC 1293 -2mg (receptor)- GRF 1-29
> ...



There doesn't seem to be too much help regarding peptides around here.
The vendors cannot give any info since the "researchers" buying them should be educated on the subject.
This is the info that i can give you in my little knowledge on the subject.
1)CJC 1295 w DAC is chosen because the DAC gives it a longer half-life requiring less injections.I could not tell you what it's for since i haven't looked into it.
2)CJC 1293, seems to be a mod of GRF 1-29 (sermorelin) giving it a tad more half-life but not that much. I chose this for it's fat burning properties.
3)GHRP 2 (growth hormone releasing peptide) does exactly what the name states.Makes your pituitary gland produce and release your body's natural GH.
4)GHRP 6 is just like GHRP 2 but was created prior to the later. It makes you very hungry, so it's good for putting some size.
5)No info on Impamorelin

If anybody with more knowledge would like to chime in and correct any of my statements, go for it. I'm no guru.


----------



## Ruturaj (Apr 7, 2011)

ok so to put on muscle I will go with GHRP6
with?


----------

